# Natures Menu frozen dog food? Advice?



## kellylouise1992 (10 August 2013)

Hi, I have a two year old lurcher bitch who has a lot of energy and very active. and a 5 year old lab x bitch and I would like to start feeding them on natures menu frozen food.They are currenty on half a weebox chub and wagg biscuits a day. How would I go about swapping them over and does it need stuff added to it? Or can you recommend something else which would be better?Thanks for any help


----------



## sonjafoers (10 August 2013)

Hi, I used to have all mine on Natures Menu. When I was using it Prize Choice was the pure meat version & probably lower quality ( so I was told by Prize Choice themselves ) and Natures Menu had rice and veg added and was available in blocks or small chunks. From what I've seen they have Natures Menu printed on some of the plain meat products now so I'm not sure which you mean. You don't need to add anything to the rice/veg/meat products although mine frequently got fish, chicken wings or heart fed in addition just for variety.

Mine liked it & looked great on it but I was finding the chunks were regularly frozen together in one big lump like they had been allowed to defrost and freeze again. I then had a severe case of campylobachter where all 3 dogs were very, very poorly so I took them off it. Of course Natures Menu can't be blamed for this because even if it was the food that caused it they aren't responsible for how the supplier takes care of it!

I've kept mine on raw and moved to Natural Instinct which is more expensive but it's delivered to home still frozen so I don't have worries about it thawing.

I would move them over very gradually - I know you're not supposed to feed biscuits with raw due to the digestion rates but I did with mine during the change over and they were ok. I would gradually add raw and reduce the number of biscuits per meal, I wouldn't feed biscuits one meal & raw the other but that's just personal preference.

Good luck, I'm sure your dogs will love you for it!!


----------



## loopiesteff (10 August 2013)

I used it to move my pooch from kibble to raw. He liked it, but nowhere near how he LOVES his raw food now from MVM. Months worth of food from MVM cost me £21. To feed a month of Natures Menu would cost almost double that, with no real variation in flavours etc. it's OK for what it is, but there are much better alternatives out there!  

Oh, I switched my pooch from kibble to raw cold turkey style and he was absolutely fine, but every dog is different!


----------

